

Ask HN: Good websites about UI design - vorador

Hi,<p>I'm looking for interesting websites/blogs about user interface design.<p>Thanks!
======
makecheck
A couple of usability sites, which are a big part of design:

\- <http://www.useit.com/> (Jakob Nielsen) \- <http://asktog.com/> (Bruce
Tognazzini)

Bruce publishes rarely and seems to be more interesting. Jakob has some great
posts, but also a lot that feel more like "please buy my book" than "this is
helpful".

------
sganesh
[http://sixrevisions.com/usabilityaccessibility/20-websites-t...](http://sixrevisions.com/usabilityaccessibility/20-websites-
to-help-you-master-user-interface-design/)

------
hellotoby
<http://www.konigi.com/>

<http://www.patterntap.com/>

